# To dumb to quit



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It frosted Friday night but it wasn't cold enough to cool our passion for flathead fishing.










I got 2 more that didn't quite make it to photo size


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Trust me i would of came with ya guys if duck wasnt in, congrats on the fish!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nice fish, Robby! I myself have thrown in the towel, water temps have dropped too low up here - got some nice fish, so why not quit while I am ahead?...Still pondering a trip downstate though (although it may be for 'eyes).


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I too am still after em. Got a 32 the other night but the bite is getting slow on the river. The one good thing this time of year is you don't need much ice to keep the beer cold! Lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No sense in quitting as long as the fish are still hungry. It's a long time until May.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

ill be heading on 1 or 2 more times and that will be it for me...just channel cat fishing to get some meat...flatheads have been so slow for me im waiting til spring for them...only tackled 2 all year 1 was my PB but it sucked haha


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

We should get the short guy to hold up all the fish so 
they will look bigger


----------

